# dev-java/ant-core failed

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Podczas aktualizacji systemu dostaje błąd:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 3) dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0 to /

 * ant-1.7.0-gentoo.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * ant-1.7.0-gentoo.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * ant-1.7.0-gentoo.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * ant-1.7.0-gentoo.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * apache-ant-1.7.0-src.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * apache-ant-1.7.0-src.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * apache-ant-1.7.0-src.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * apache-ant-1.7.0-src.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking apache-ant-1.7.0-src.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking ant-1.7.0-gentoo.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Using: sun-jdk-1.6

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking apache-ant-1.7.0-src.tar.bz2 to /home/portemp/portage/dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0/work

>>> Unpacking ant-1.7.0-gentoo.tar.bz2 to /home/portemp/portage/dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0/work

removed `lib/xercesImpl.jar'

removed `lib/xml-apis.jar'

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /home/portemp/portage/dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0/work/apache-ant-1.7.0 ...

... Bootstrapping Ant Distribution

... Compiling Ant Classes

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/util/regexp/RegexpMatcherFactory.java:80: cannot find symbol

symbol  : method getJavaVersionNumber()

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.JavaEnvUtils

            cause = orCause(cause, be, JavaEnvUtils.getJavaVersionNumber() < 14);

                                      ^

[...]

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/types/resources/comparators/FileSystem.java:44: cannot find symbol

symbol  : method isLeadingPath(java.io.File,java.io.File)

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.FileUtils

            : FILE_UTILS.isLeadingPath(foofile, barfile) ? -1

                        ^

Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.

Note: Recompile with -Xlint:deprecation for details.

Note: Some input files use unchecked or unsafe operations.

Note: Recompile with -Xlint:unchecked for details.

33 errors

... Failed compiling Ant classes !

Bootstrap FAILED

 *

 * ERROR: dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ant-core-1.7.0.ebuild, line 60:   Called die

 *

 * build failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/home/portemp/portage/dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0/temp/build.log'.

 *

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant.jar:/usr/share/cyrus-sasl-2/lib/cyrus-sasl.jar:/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant-launcher.jar:/usr/share/libidn/lib/libidn-0.5.15.jar:/usr/share/pdflib-5/lib/pdflib.jar:/usr/lib/db-4.2.jar:." JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.02"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * Messages for package dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ant-core-1.7.0.ebuild, line 60:   Called die

 *

 * build failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/home/portemp/portage/dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

```
[root@prime~]# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.6 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 22 Aug 2007 17:20:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r3, 2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -s"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/portemp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus debug doc dri dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 hal iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kdeenablefinal ldap mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl ssl svga tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="au8820" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="kdb mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Przekompilowałem apache, zrobiłem revdep-rebuild. Bez efektu.

Jakieś pomysły?

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Odgrzewam temat. Cały czas nie mogę sobie poradzić. Może ktoś pomoże?

```
src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/taskdefs/condition/HasFreeSpace.java:42: cannot find symbol

symbol  : method isAtLeastJavaVersion(java.lang.String)

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.JavaEnvUtils

            if (JavaEnvUtils.isAtLeastJavaVersion("1.6")) {

                            ^

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/taskdefs/condition/HasFreeSpace.java:47: cannot find symbol

symbol  : method parseHumanSizes(java.lang.String)

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.StringUtils

                return free >= StringUtils.parseHumanSizes(needed);

                                          ^

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/taskdefs/condition/ResourcesMatch.java:81: cannot find symbol

symbol  : method contentEquals(org.apache.tools.ant.types.Resource,org.apache.tools.ant.types.Resource,boolean)

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.ResourceUtils

                    if (!ResourceUtils.contentEquals(r1, r2, asText)) {

                                      ^

src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/types/resources/comparators/FileSystem.java:44: cannot find symbol

symbol  : method isLeadingPath(java.io.File,java.io.File)

location: class org.apache.tools.ant.util.FileUtils

            : FILE_UTILS.isLeadingPath(foofile, barfile) ? -1

                        ^

Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.

Note: Recompile with -Xlint:deprecation for details.

Note: Some input files use unchecked or unsafe operations.

Note: Recompile with -Xlint:unchecked for details.

33 errors

... Failed compiling Ant classes !

Bootstrap FAILED

 *

 * ERROR: dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   ant-core-1.7.0.ebuild, line   60:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      ./build.sh ${bsyscp} jars-core $(use_doc javadocs) \

 *              || die "build failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   build failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/home/portemp/portage/dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0/temp/build.log'.

 *

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant.jar:/usr/share/cyrus-sasl-2/lib/cyrus-sasl.jar:/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant-launcher.jar:/usr/share/libidn/lib/libidn-0.5.15.jar:/usr/share/pdflib-5/lib/pdflib.jar:/usr/lib/db-4.2.jar:." JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

```

----------

## nelchael

Zgłoś to na https://bugs.gentoo.org/

----------

